# Need advice for LT's



## K2Racing (Mar 30, 2007)

My friend I work with has an 06 GTO and we just put a cold air kit on it. I am a former Z28 LT1 owner and want to get this goat running a little harder. He is willing to do whatever it takes to get her faster and I was needing a little advice from you guys as what header/intermediate system to go with. Looks like from reading the board that you all tend to lean toward the Stainless Works, Kooks, or SLP. Which offers the best of all worlds (fitment, power, direct bolt on with no customization, in other words, straight bolt in to the stock exhaust for now with the ability to change at a later date, etc.) This is something I want to do at the house without having to weld in. I have enough experience with installing headers, cams, you name it that I am willing to tackle the job for him, just want advice from the hands on people here that have done this mod on THESE cars of which are new to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Any of those should bolt right up to the stock catback. I have Kooks and they bolted right up.


----------



## K2Racing (Mar 30, 2007)

RookWV said:


> Any of those should bolt right up to the stock catback. I have Kooks and they bolted right up.


What lead you to the decision for the Kooks over the other 2?


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

Kooks are the best overall long tube headers. Guy that install headers on a daily basis will tell you that they have had their best luck with the Kook's Long tubes. 
All the headers on the market will make very similar HP after tuning, but the Kooks seem to have less fitment issues than any other long tube headers.

SLP makes excellent headers also, but they are not full length headers. But they come coated (for the same price an uncoated Kooks) and look very nice under the hood. 


But you need to get the off road (catless) mid pipes or catted mid pipes that come with the headers if you want them to mate with your catback exhaust.


----------

